# Limping



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Max was limping so we saw the vet a few times. He had to make some photo's and put him asleep. Everything was ok but he looks so sweet as he wakes up. 

asleep taking with my cellphone 



awake (just) Nikkor 85 1.8 g (I really hope you can see the difference :doh: )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear everything is alright with Max, he's such a good looking boy. 
Great pictures of him, especially the second one, beautiful shot.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Max is gorgeous! Glad he is ok!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of him, especially the second one, beautiful shot.


I'm not the one who wants to tell people what gear they have to buy but if you want the very best lens for your money it is this 85mm f1.8 G. It is (almost just) as good as the 3 times more expensive 1.4 G. 
and it blows the legend away: (the Nikon AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.4D IF).

Search results for Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8G - DxOMark


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Max is OK...!!! He's such a good looking boy...

Have to agree with you about the Nikon 85mm _f_/1.8G. 
I have a 85mm _f_/1.4 and find that its almost impossible to tell the difference in image quality between the 2... 
Great lens for the price...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

So glad to hear that Max is o.k.!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Glad to hear that Max is OK...!!! He's such a good looking boy...
> 
> Have to agree with you about the Nikon 85mm _f_/1.8G.
> I have a 85mm _f_/1.4 and find that its almost impossible to tell the difference in image quality between the 2...
> Great lens for the price...


Hi Wally, The bokeh of your 1.4 is better and of course it is 1.4 instead of 1.8. Also the built quality is better. But it is three times the price. I paid 300 euro's for this lens. (as new including a Hoya UV filter:doh On the DXO scale it scores a 44 just as the 1.4
The manual focussing Carl Zeiss Planar T 85mm f/1.4 ZF2 does only 34. The ten times more expensive Zeis Otus does 49 (and that is a MF lens :doh


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Before I talk about lenses, how is Max’s limping? Did the Vet find out why he was limping…???

But your right with everything you have said about the lenses. 

I now have the Nikon 85mm f/1.8 plus I bought a MF Rokinon (Samyang) 85mm f/1.4 AS IF UMC all up for under HALF the price of the Nikon 85 f/1.4.
And why buy the Rokinon 85mm f/1.4 AS IF UMC, well because it was there to be bought… LOL
You know how this “_acquisition of gear_” is like… 
Plus the Rokinon 85mm f/1.4 is such a super sharp lens even fully wide open for when I have time to manually focus…

Not that I want to turn this tread into a discussion about lenses, but here a few samples of the Rokinon 85mm f/1.4 AS IF UMC all shot at f/1.4…

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Before I talk about lenses, how is Max’s limping? Did the Vet find out why he was limping…???
> 
> But your right with everything you have said about the lenses.
> 
> ...


Great shots Wally. That lens is indeed sharp. 
Max is doing well as you can see at the pictures I post yesterday. The vet called it "growing pain". Nothing to worry about.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can have a whole conversation with those eyes of his. I'm glad he's ok. Such a stunning boy, and your pictures are always just outstanding.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very handsome guy.....glad he's ok


----------

